# Testing the Nikon D7200 on flying birds



## Seventen

I have quite an interest in taking pictures of wildlife but have never been happy with my birds in flight pictures. However since getting the D7200 have been overjoyed with pictures taken in poor lightning conditions so much I thought I need to test out on birds in flight.

I spent the day watching and imaging the birds, I have added three images that I really liked but was hoping to get some advice on what could I have done better. As these are my first real birds in flight images I don't have anything to compare to and I think these are amazing so any advice so I can get better much welcomed.

Thank you.


----------



## RDenhardt

Really like the first one, nice shots


----------



## Seventen

Thanks


----------



## alv

i think you and the 7200 are doing great al


----------



## BillM

Nice job, I was doing some testing with the 7200 today too. I plan on getting a few thousand shots on it while on vacation next week .)


----------



## NancyMoranG

wow, great shots. You and BillM sound like you've sold a few people on that 7200!


----------



## Seventen

BillM said:


> Nice job, I was doing some testing with the 7200 today too. I plan on getting a few thousand shots on it while on vacation next week .)



Will be hoping to see some nice shots coming soon then.


----------



## Derrel

I love the look of the first shot...good focus on the duck coming in. I'm not much of a bird shooter...I don't have any tips except keep shooting, have the sun on your back and hitting the birds in their eyeballs...that's all I got! it's really great having a brand-new, state of the art type camera!!!! I was just at BillM's D7200 thread...I saw that Adobe's free DNG Converter 8.8 was updated March 19,2015...so I guess people can hope for D7200 RAW file support in the next version of both ACR and DNG COnverter.


----------

